# Oh, my poor Molly - Photo Added



## catgirl83 (Jul 29, 2004)

Hello my friends. I am heartbroken today. My 6 1/2 year old stunningly beautiful wonderful huntress Molly was hit by a car. So unfair for such a cat as she to die that way. And this is only a couple months after my 11 year old Gizmo died of a terrible mysterious ailment that ate away his face. Well, actually he died of euthenasia (spelling?). We had him put down because of the pain. And now my little kitten Squirell crosses too. He'll die soon and I can't stop it. My heart is actually physically lurching. I'm angry and sad and in a little disbelief. I was going to work and I found her. And just last night she was climbing the pear tree happily. I'd never had to move one off our road before. Usually my parents do it, but Mom had already gone and Daddy was still asleep. I want to remember her last night on my lap or racing the yard, but I just see her stiff in my arms with the mist on her pretty sleek fur. How can I get that image out of my head?


----------



## spacemonkey (Aug 12, 2004)

Oh, I am so, so sorry.  I don't know what to say that will help you, or make you forget what you've seen. Remember the good things about her, that's all I can think of.


----------



## 22Raiynee22 (Aug 13, 2004)

*.*

Remember good things, and remember that she's in a place of happiness and will forever be happy and will wait to share it with you


----------



## catgirl83 (Jul 29, 2004)

Thank you all. It helps to talk about it with those who understand and don't roll their eyes at you for being as miserable as I am about it. 

But I should post a little about Molly when she was alive. We got her in June of 98 and she lived inside for awhile. Then she got restless as she got older and we let her out. When she came of age we let her have a litter of kittens because she was so beautiful and kind. She was also very silly. She used to walk with her tail in the form of a question mark. She would eat ANYTHING. She once sipped beer out of my father's glass, and she LIKED it. We had to watch her after that. 
What a huntress. She used to bring home half dead critters as gifts and after we thanked her she would play until they died. She always ate what she killed, never being wasteful. 
She had five kittens in my bedroom when I was 16. One died that night and all the other four were hit by cars over the years. Now she is with them, but my goodness the yard seems empty without her. She was so funny and athletic. She loved to climb trees to catch birds, or just to climb. One of a kind, my dear Molly. 
When Gizmo died we planted a tree where we buried him. Molly has been lonely since he died (and I think that's why she started crossing again). Now she is buried under his tree. 
I am more at peace now, except I worry for my little Squirell (a decendant of Molly's kitten who was actually a grandchild of Giz). 

Does anyone have tips to train a cat to keep them from crossing? Believe me, I tried everything when her babies started crossing. I couldn't save them or their mommy.  

All I can do is love them, and believe me, I always will.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so sorry you have suffered these losses. I know how it feels. Of course these precious ones one in the arms of Love. Perhaps your parents will allow you to keep your cats indoors. It is not unusual fo have outdoor cats die very young. I do hope that you do not have to go through this heartache again. God bless you and give you peace.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

I know how it is when you can't stop yourself from only seeing the sad visions. And I will just say that for me, as time passes I see more and more good ones, and less of the bad. At first you are so heartbroken and devastated that it's just easier to see the ones that put you in that position. As you begin to heal, I think it will be true for you too, that the good memories will be the ones that stick longer.


----------



## KC (Aug 11, 2004)

*sorry*

I am so sorry for your loss. It is hard to keep a cat indoors when they want to play outside.

When I was a little girl, we always had a pet cat. We lived on a main road and unfortunately, they never lasted too long before being hit by a car. I was devistated always.

Now I am married, we don't live on a main road. I have five cats, I feel happier when they play outside because we live on a crescent and so the only cars that pass are the ones that live here.

I have just lost my beautiful boy through renal failure. He was 12 1/2 years old. Even though my sadness is still with me, I feel good that he did have a long life.

I don't think there is anything you can do to stop them crossing the road. Cats are very inquisitive animals and they want to explore always. Some people can have their cats put on a lead and take them walks outside. I tried it once with two of mine, needless to say it was more like taking them for a drag, so I gave up on that, but some, will, once trained, walk on a leash, maybe you could try this next time?

Our much loved animals are now at the Bridge, happy and healthy and playing, where there are no illnesses or cars!!

God bless them all!!!

Hope you feel better soon.

Karen


----------



## catgirl83 (Jul 29, 2004)

*Molly's Farewell*

I have come to accept that either they are unhappy inside (as Molly very much was) or they love it there (as my mother's pampered baby does). If we had kept Molly inside she would have lived a long life (perhaps) but she never would have climbed the linden or the pear. She never could have brought us presents or raced me across our yard. So she lived a short life, but a free one and that is what matters.

Now, you all can believe me on this or not, but last night while I was going to sleep (so, yes, this first part MIGHT have been a dream) I felt very clearly a cat jump on my bed and lie down next to me. I thought it was my mom's Sarah Cat, but my door was closed. I turned over and nothing was there. I was very much awake at this point and my leg felt warm where the cat had seemed to be resting. So now my last memory of Molly is not seeing her on the road, but feeling her presence next to me before I slept. 


On another happier note, we adopted three kittens last night. Stiches, Agatha, and one we are waiting for my father and brother to name. So love and life go on. Thank you all for your support through this. It made a difference.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I know it happened, because after my special Pixie died, I felt her jump on the bed almost every night. I can't explain it, other than to say that she and I had slept together for all of her 15 years. At first I would reach down to pet her, and then I'd realize she couldn't be there. Maybe God wanted to comfort me.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Here's another believer -- I felt Jazz do the same thing, and I don't think I believe in ghosts. I think God just sent her down one more time to remind me that she'd always be with me. I said a prayer of thanks then, and I'll say another prayer of thanks now...because I really needed that at the time. I'm glad you had the same experience.


----------



## catgirl83 (Jul 29, 2004)

8O 
Wow. It's strange and comforting to know we all had the same experience. When I was a girl and my neighbor killed my kitten Moonlight I felt her sleep by me for a few nights after. I always thought that was a child's imagination until I felt Molly the other night. Now you two say you've had the same thing happen.

I don't think it's a ghost thing either, because that implies a troubled spirit. I think it's just their spirits (as angels, if you like or something else) giving us comfort as they do on earth. When they know we're o.k. (or better at least) they move on. 

I can't thank you enough for sharing your experience. Now I really believe Molly MUST be waiting with all my other babies to see me again some day.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

I'm sorry I'm so late on my condolences. I've been out of town and when I wasn't out of town I was sick. Anyway, I'm teary eyed thinking of the image you described when you found your beloved Molly.

I've had a similar experience with my husband's cat of 17 years, Bonkers (a maine ****). It was when I married my husband 8 years ago that I became a cat lover. Bonkers was put down because of his age and the accompanying ailments. I didn't even get to say goodbye to him because I was work and it wasn't planned to Bonkers down. That very night I dreamt that our doorbell rang and I went to go answer it. There was Bonkers sitting on the porch with a (LIVE) bright yellow sitting next to him. I yelled out to my husband to say Bonkers is here and he brought a friend. Then I woke up. Someone told me he came in my dreams to say good bye. The yellow bird part was his guide. Makes me sad because I miss him but happy at that thought he's at the bridge with Harley and his new friends.


----------



## catgirl83 (Jul 29, 2004)

That's o.k. A week, a month, condolences are always helpful and welcome. I wept when I read your post. How awful not to get to say goodbye!  I didn't really with Molly, but I had petted and played with her the night before.  

I have dreamed of Molly twice since a week ago (still very sad when I think of her, the yard is so lonely ). 

In the last dream she was with Gizmo and his poor face looked like it did when we put him down (that was a heartbreaker too). Then I brushed my hand over him and he looked better.  Molly was chirpy and cheerful and she and Giz were sitting side by side with Patches (Gizmo's mate who died of cancer). So when I really need to see them, I do.  

In my little life I've lost about 25 cats (I myself am only 21). I'd love to have a dream in which I got to see them all.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

25 cats in the past?! I've only lost 2 cats (Bonkers 5 years ago and Harley just this past July). Harley was only 5 years old and we got him when Bonkers died. It doesn't get easier, does it?

You have lovely dreams of Gizmo & Molly. Gave me chills - good chills especially the part where you dreamt you brushed your hand over Gizmo and he looked better. They are both visiting you. Are you a Pisces? Silly question but just curious. Cuz I am and I remember my dreams vividly and precisey. I also have lots of symbolic dreams.


----------



## catgirl83 (Jul 29, 2004)

Yeah, I'd say about 25.
This might be morbid, but let me see:
Moonlight - my first kitty killed by my neighbor when I was 9.
Old age got Ben and Alex (16 and 12 respectively)
Four vanished (probably cars, they weren't the sort to run off) - Shakespeare, Puck, Penny, and Scamper
Cancer took Patches and Sunny
Gizmo died of that awful illness that ate his face
1 stillborn I called Allay because it looked so peaceful
Killed by cars:
Pooky, Dove, Spunky, Groucho, Widget, Gadget, Phoebus, Cassandra, Aquilis, and now Molly

So, no just 21 totalled. Sigh.  Rest in peace babies.


Oh, and no, I'm an Aries.


----------



## catgirl83 (Jul 29, 2004)

I know it's been a while since all this happened, but I wanted to post a picture of Molly now that I have it all figured out. I still miss her. Look how pretty she was. I still feel it was unfair.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Molly _was_ beautiful. I understand why you still miss her. I'm sure she was as sweet as she looked. I also lost a much loved cat to a car. Now I won't allow my cats outside. We never stop loving them, but most of our memories are those of the joy thye brought us, aren't they? I'm glad you posted a tribute to pretty Molly. God bless.


----------



## Donaldjr1969 (Feb 8, 2005)

Awww, such a beautiful kitty.  My heart goes out to you. When I was but 7 years old, I came home to hear one of my two cats was deliberately run over. It just tore me up.


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Molly was a beautiful girl. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## catgirl83 (Jul 29, 2004)

Deliberately? 8O 

I'm pretty sure my neighbor deliberately ran over one of Molly's kittens. 


I'd like to say how wonderful it is to have a place here to memorialize our kitties. Thanks, gang.


----------



## lilalienangel (May 8, 2005)

I have a tried and true method of keeping cats from getting hit. I have not had a cat ran over yet whom I have done this with. First of all they can not have much experiance with cars for this to work so preferably do it when they are a kitten. Find someone with a really loud vehicle. Have them sit in their vehicle and wait a minute. Then use one hand under the butt (to provide support) use the fingers on that same hand to hold the paws. Use your other hand to hold the scruff of the neck. That makes cats feel less mobile. The way you hold the cat is very important. The cat will freak out is likley to cause major damage if not proporly restraind. Then bring the cat close to the vehicle and have the other person rev the engine as high as possble. You don't have to do it very long; about 30 seconds. The cat will freak out at this point. Have a good hold or get damaged. This makes them very afraid of vehicles. It does hurt their ears a little bit but it causes no permanant damage. 
Once you are done be sure to bring them inside or make sure they have a quiet place they feel safe. They will need to calm their nerves a bit. For the first while they will be deathly affraid of cars and run to a safe place every time they hear an engine. Eventually they will not be as afraid but they will always be very aware of every car around them. As I previously stated I have NEVER had a cat hit that I have done this with. As far as cat tempers the longest a cat has ever been mad at me for doing this is 3 days. Also, they do not seem to have any additional issues while riding in cars. In fact I rode from Idaho to Pennsyvania with Picaso and once we got her there I couldn't get her out of the car. However, she was still very cognative of cars on the road. It is definatly a bit unorthadoxed but I think the end justifies the means. This also works on most puppies.


----------



## sharon123 (May 6, 2005)

o my god i have a cat called pebbles which is just like yours but i dont know how to post picture or maybe i am not sure as it might make you feel sad let me now







catgirl83 said:


> I know it's been a while since all this happened, but I
> wanted to post a picture of Molly now that I have it all figured out. I still miss her. Look how pretty she was. I still feel it was unfair.


----------



## catgirl83 (Jul 29, 2004)

No, it wouldn't make me sad at all. I'd love to see Pebbles.


----------



## sharon123 (May 6, 2005)

hi catgirl83 here is a picture of pebble


----------



## sharon123 (May 6, 2005)

hi catgirl83 here is a picture of benji who died 2 weeks ago


----------



## catgirl83 (Jul 29, 2004)

Oh my gosh! What pretty babies! Pebbles does look a LOT like Molly did.


----------



## jazzo (Apr 19, 2005)

I'm sorry  I lost my cat a couple weeks ago too... I understand your sadness more than you know 

Remember the good things about her, and that you gave her a good life and good love


----------



## catgirl83 (Jul 29, 2004)

You know how cats often are our "babies"? Giz, for example, was like my child. 

But with Molly, she was always a pal. She, in all seriousness, was a best friend. She lived in my room when she was younger, had her babies there. We always stood together at New Years to watch the fireworks. I missed her BADLY this past New Years. 

I really still miss my friend. But I'm telling you, it helps so much to talk about it here.


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

awwwwww Molly was a beautiful girl!


----------



## sharon123 (May 6, 2005)

i have a Confession to make, i am male not that it matters but when i started my forum i used my wifes name,you see im a builder and my mates whould think im soppy if they new what i was like about my cats,
i never really liked cats before i got benji and he became my best mate, i am doing some building work around my house and every where i go he is there, i was repairing my flat roof outside one day and went up the ladder and benji came up after me,he just became my best pal and now he is gone i cant do much around the house but i am getting there, i just cant believe i could have a cat as a pal but when i got benji he changed that,one day i was filling up my van with rubbish to take to the tip, got to the tip and out jumped benji.
I cant believe i am so sad about benji
Your right about one thing it is really good to talk in here 

gerry....................xxx








catgirl83 said:


> You know how cats often are our "babies"? Giz, for example, was like my child.
> 
> But with Molly, she was always a pal. She, in all seriousness, was a best friend. She lived in my room when she was younger, had her babies there. We always stood together at New Years to watch the fireworks. I missed her BADLY this past New Years.
> 
> I really still miss my friend. But I'm telling you, it helps so much to talk about it here.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

Thanks for sharing the beautiful picture of Molly. She's beautiful. I love her pose. Hope you are doing better these days.


----------



## catgirl83 (Jul 29, 2004)

Mostly I am well thanks to my sweet little kittens. It's strange how some days I can think of Molly so happily and how other times it seems to just break my heart all over.

That is the same tree she was playing in the last time I saw her alive. It was always her favorite.


----------



## jazzo (Apr 19, 2005)

sharon123 said:


> i have a Confession to make, i am male not that it matters but when i started my forum i used my wifes name,you see im a builder and my mates whould think im soppy if they new what i was like about my cats,
> i never really liked cats before i got benji and he became my best mate, i am doing some building work around my house and every where i go he is there, i was repairing my flat roof outside one day and went up the ladder and benji came up after me,he just became my best pal and now he is gone i cant do much around the house but i am getting there, i just cant believe i could have a cat as a pal but when i got benji he changed that,one day i was filling up my van with rubbish to take to the tip, got to the tip and out jumped benji.
> I cant believe i am so sad about benji
> Your right about one thing it is really good to talk in here
> ...


[/quote]

Gerry, you know, I used to feel the same way too before I got Jazzy. I never understood the deal with people and their animals, LOL!! I just didn't have it. Then when I got her, I swear, it changes me completely. I quit eating meat for a while because every time I saw meat, I thought of my cat  I know weird, but that's honest. I had her for 10.5 years until she died a few weeks ago, and I cannot believe how much love I had for her. It's amazing, how we grow into loving these little creatures.

I miss my Jazzy too, just like you miss Benji... but you know, gosh we gave them a good life. Out of the cold, don't have to hunt for food... just think how much they knew they were loved!!

It is good to talk here, I agree


----------

